# Some of my fishes



## alcion (Aug 5, 2007)

Here they are some shots of my fishes. I hope you like them...

*Xiphophorus Helleri*



















*Paracheirodon Axelrodi*










*Pristella Maxillaris*



















More on http://www.flickr.com/photos/m3rope/


----------



## thai (May 14, 2007)

Very nice pictures! How do you take shots like that?! What are you using?


----------



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

Great pics for sure! That neon is out of this world!


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Haha...love the focus on the last shot.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Great shots! Now I'm wanting to get another lens (macro) for my D90 ...


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi alcion,

I like your pics, especially the Pristella Maxillaris.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Seattle, is that a new designation below your name?

Congrats and well deserved. You have worked hard to respond to posts in a polite and positive manner.


Alcion, nice phots and very healthy looking fish.


----------



## alcion (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks for your coments!

P.D: My gear is a Nikon D40, Nikkor 18-55 AFS, Nikkor 55-200 AFS, Cullman 4500-N and Yongnuo 460... and some dosis of patience of course.


----------



## bbehring (Jul 14, 2009)

Just beautiful pics man! So clear, amazing!


----------



## wahaneebelly (May 26, 2010)

I really love that shot of the Paracheirodon Axelrodi through the plants like that. I also liked the shot of the White tip Tetras. The male has a very interesting dorsal fin shape. Nice shots!


----------



## alcion (Aug 5, 2007)

A time ago I made an other photography session.




























I hope you like them.


----------



## supert (Jun 12, 2011)

Nice fish and awesome photos.


----------



## alcion (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks Supert.


----------



## christian_cowgirlGSR (Jun 20, 2011)

Very nice pictures!


----------



## Ever Inquisitive (Jul 12, 2011)

Great photos. I love the gourami set esp.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------

